# Venting/I need advice



## st1tch (Oct 28, 2009)

This is more of a venting of anxiety then anything, but advice or encouragement is ALWAYS appreciated.

I live in a fairly small town in Onterrible. I'm 16 turning 17 in March, and all of my friends are leaving next year. So I'm moving to Halifax to get my grade 12. I'm leaving next summer. The plan is to hop down to Montreal and from there to Halifax. I've got some friends in Halifax working and have their own place, but I'm not sure if I could move in with them. My main fear is living there for the summer, but not being able to find a place to stay and a job. And if I do get a place and a job, doing school on top of it is going to be a bitch, but I still am going to. Has anyone here done something like this? Or has anyone lived in Halifax for longer then 2 months and have any advice? Or better yet, does anyone live in Halifax NOW and have any advice/might need a room mate next year? I'm just trying to figure all of this shit out and it's stressing me the fuck out.


----------



## st1tch (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks a lot, that's the kind of thing I want to hear.


----------



## veraladd (Oct 28, 2009)

yea try to get your shit so that u can own the world and travel when u want to if thats not an option than do whatever u feel like. you are young thats gonna be a plus


----------

